# Can I hide my hardware information to a website



## kenny1999 (Jul 5, 2016)

It's known that when you access a website, it's possible that the site would unconsciously collect your hardware information and operating system. It is not personal but for some reasons I would like to hide those information or provide a fake hardware and/or system information. Is it possible?


----------



## C4C (Jul 9, 2016)

Disable whatever tracking or statistics usage and crash reports are possibly enabled in your browser.

Why would you purposely hide that information? To a browser like Google Chrome it helps to push the proper performance and security updates to you.


----------



## Agent Smith (Jul 26, 2016)

For one, you want to disable WebRTC. https://www.browserleaks.com/webrtc#webrtc-disable

I would not use the full windowed option with your browser. Tor is like this by default. You may want to use NoScript with base 2nd level domains on by default for less cumbersomeness. Or just opt to use a virtual machine I guess.

There are many other factors, but will no doubt add to cumbersomeness and website breakage.


----------

